# Can 2 Hoppers



## jdouthit (Jan 1, 2009)

Have a question about the Hoppers.

1. If you have 2 Hoppers can either of the hoppers play from the other Hopper recorded programs or external hard drive?

2. Is the media player working at this time. The way I under it is I can play movies from a computer through the Hopper or Joey. What format does the movies have to be in. Can they be in TS-VOD format. Currently using a Sage Media Player to play the movies. 




Thanks Again
Jerry Douthitt


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1. No
2. Not yet


----------



## jdouthit (Jan 1, 2009)

Will the software upgrade this summer or when ever it is released allow the hoppers to talk to each other and be able to access the other hopper hard drive and EHD.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Dpaluska (Mar 20, 2012)

It depends on how the system is installed. You can have it where everyone can see both hoppers and what's recorded on them.


----------



## txsrooster (Mar 19, 2012)

If installed correctly and after the software update..if you have 2 hoppers and 2 joeys..will each joey have access to the combined 6 tuners?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know at this time. I haven't been provided information as to what will be allowed/dis-allowed when the software update is released. As the information is available, I will update you. Thanks.



txsrooster said:


> If installed correctly and after the software update..if you have 2 hoppers and 2 joeys..will each joey have access to the combined 6 tuners?


----------

